# Getting frozen embryos exported from UK to another country



## Roses82 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi has anyone had IVF treatment and created frozen embryos in the UK and then had them exported to a surrogacy clinic abroad? If so, which UK clinic did you use? Was it straightforward? Were the UK clinic up for doing it? Or were there hurdles? If so what kind of hurdles? I hope someone can help with answering these questions.... feeling really deflated. Thank you so much 🙏


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi
We had 4 embryos created at the London's Women Clinic in London. A courier (cryozoom) shipped them to Kiev. It was straight forward and we only payed £1000. We planned to ship them to Turkey actually but it was too difficult and uncertain if he can bring them through customs. That's why we've chosen a different clinic. The courier should know which countries are difficult and they do all the paperwork for you. We only had to fill in a form at the London clinic and pay them £500.
Good luck x


----------



## Roses82 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Besidetheseaside!
Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. Did you tell The London Women's Clinic you wanted to to export them to Kiev before you started the IVF treatment and Embryo Creation?
Or was it after they were created?
Were there any issues? Did they kick up a fuss or were they happy to do it? I'm dealing with a clinic in the North West of England who are being a bit of a pain. Really appreciate your advice regarding your experiences.
Thank you!


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi
We decided to ship them after our last IVF cycle with them and they were very professional.
You just tell them that you want the paperwork to ship outside the UK and contact at the same time a courier. I can recommend our courier as he's much cheaper than many others and reliable. He's an embryologist himself and does worldwide shipping and sometimes difficult to get hold off so be patient! 
Are you going to go to Biotexcom? I'm there right now 
x


----------

